# What do us invert keepers do for a living?



## durbans (Sep 16, 2009)

Afternoon People,

I was just wondering what all us invert keepers do in order to get the cash to feed our little critters, as I've just started a new job and already met somebody else who was thinking of going to the BTS....

I wonder if anyone can guess what I do...20 questions anyone? :whistling2:


----------



## fresher (Jan 13, 2010)

Do you work in a pet store :whistling2:


----------



## perthchickie (Mar 15, 2008)

Am not good at guessing:lol2: 

However I am mature student studying IT and work part time as an accounts assistant.

Can't wait to see what other folk do


----------



## purplekitten (Feb 24, 2010)

i work in a fruit packing factory


----------



## scorpion-boy (Dec 14, 2009)

id imagine pretty much what any non invert keeper does, i dont think were a special breed thats above or below the rest of the population lmao - i take whatever work i can get, when i left school i worked in butchery and fresh meat retail before been moved into the slaughterhouse where i was a food processor and livestock person, i then found a position where i trained to become a slaughterman and i did everything from unloading livestock - killing it -chopping it up and taking it to the local butchers 
i then left and took a break to help with my kids before going back to work this time at the other end of the scale - making vegetarian meat - quorn etc 
ive done alsorts in between - warehouse, picking and packing, industrial cleaning, even door to door sales, at the moment im not working as such - we buy and sell on ebay and work the carboots as traders selling kids clothing and accesories - i basically sit on here 5 days out of 7 and work my arse off at the weekend and we earn more than i did doing a 5 day 40 hour week


----------



## baz-vegas (Jun 4, 2009)

I am a postie in East London. Not a bad job, but also not great. I do get my Ts that have been sent RMSD first though ;-}


----------



## durbans (Sep 16, 2009)

fresher said:


> Do you work in a pet store :whistling2:


I like that you think I might work in a Pet Store, I wish I did tbh - but internet access wouldn't be this freely available!!

I'm a techie at an IT reseller. Just call me Mr. Geek : victory: Computers, spiders & PC games.....I treat my girlfriend well, she'll be the only one I ever have if I'm not careful!


----------



## xerophere (Apr 13, 2010)

Im at university almost completed my second year in a master's for forensic science


----------



## Nicola McKay (Dec 28, 2009)

baz-vegas said:


> I am a postie in East London. Not a bad job, but also not great. I do get my Ts that have been sent RMSD first though ;-}


I'm also a postie up in Aberdeen. I deliver to the rural areas, which is good in the summer but horrible in winter. I agree it's handy getting RMSD packages first. I think people in my work are getting used to me receiving deliveries of various inverts now.


----------



## durbans (Sep 16, 2009)

I've always liked the idea of being a Postie, fresh early mornings and then you get the rest of the day to yourselves....although like you say it's gotta be a LOT better in the Summer...computers are a bit of a love/hate thing for me, especially when working with them!


----------



## brownj6709 (Jan 26, 2010)

I whore my self out to fat chicks for £5 a peice or really fat chicks for £50 a peice haha
Naa u kno where i work m8 the good old co-op <treat there workers like squit.


----------



## fresher (Jan 13, 2010)

brownj6709 said:


> I whore my self out to fat chicks for £5 a peice or really fat chicks for £50 a peice haha
> Naa u kno where i work m8 the good old co-op <treat there workers like squit.


I use to work in GAP, just quit last week . they dont treat their workers any better :whip:


----------



## durbans (Sep 16, 2009)

brownj6709 said:


> I whore my self out to fat chicks for £5 a peice or really fat chicks for £50 a peice haha


I knew there was something fishy about you when I met you! :whistling2:

These companies don't get the fact that people work harder if they're not treated like crap!


----------



## purplekitten (Feb 24, 2010)

i work hard and still get treated like crap


----------



## TEENY (Jan 4, 2008)

I am a stay at home mum atm but i am waiting on my start date to go back to work cleaning up at the hospital. I will only be working weekends but can earn what the others there can earn for working a full week
My hubby is builds motorhomes


----------



## johnyboy1976 (Apr 8, 2010)

Im an infantry soldier - just come back from 6 months in sunny afghanistan.
Been in 11 years now - before that spent 7 years working for Toyota


----------



## durbans (Sep 16, 2009)

You luckily lady Teeny! You live on the Isle of Wight AND don't have to go to work! 

And purplekitten, I think we all know the feeling, I've always wanted to go to one of these management courses to see how they brainwash these people into being so bloody ungrateful!


----------



## durbans (Sep 16, 2009)

johnyboy1976 said:


> Im an infantry soldier - just come back from 6 months in sunny afghanistan.
> Been in 11 years now - before that spent 7 years working for Toyota


Glad to hear you're back safe and sound mate, I may not agree with the principle of the war but you guys deserve more praise than you get considering what you put yourselves through in the name of our country...:notworthy::notworthy:


----------



## Kaleb (May 24, 2010)

I am an archaeologist  although I am considering going back to university to get a degree in cognitive semiotics. 

-Kaleb


----------



## johnyboy1976 (Apr 8, 2010)

Yer i dont think we should be out there but to pull out now before the job is done is a smack in the face to those who gave their lives fighting this war.
Only got blown up the once as was part of the counter IED team looking for roadside bombs - 5 of our lads paid the ultimate price and never came back


----------



## Kaleb (May 24, 2010)

Yea, one of my friends got killed in Afghanistan, it sucks, but at least he knew the risks and still felt it was the right thing to go.


----------



## kevhutch (Feb 18, 2010)

durbans said:


> Afternoon People,
> 
> I was just wondering what all us invert keepers do in order to get the cash to feed our little critters, as I've just started a new job and already met somebody else who was thinking of going to the BTS....
> 
> I wonder if anyone can guess what I do...20 questions anyone? :whistling2:


 
I am an air conditioning engineer


----------



## shep1979 (Feb 24, 2008)

i breed inverts and lizards for a living


----------



## kevhutch (Feb 18, 2010)

shep1979 said:


> i breed inverts and lizards for a living


Got to be one of the best jobs in the world if you can make a living at it

Cheers Kev


----------



## Ninjaaa23 (Jan 22, 2010)

shep1979 said:


> i breed inverts and lizards for a living


what izards you breed


me im a student


----------



## TEENY (Jan 4, 2008)

durbans said:


> You luckily lady Teeny! You live on the Isle of Wight AND don't have to go to work!
> 
> And purplekitten, I think we all know the feeling, I've always wanted to go to one of these management courses to see how they brainwash these people into being so bloody ungrateful!


Wouldn't say lucky lol
The start date couldn't come soon enough tbh, i have had the worst couple of months ever and had to buy
Camera
fridge freezer
pc
and dog just cost me £300 at vets 
Can't wait to go to work and recoup some of it lol


----------



## waynegarland (Feb 1, 2007)

I work offshore. Mostly North Sea but overseas once in a blue moon. I spend around 20 days a month away from home.


----------



## rox (Dec 21, 2008)

im a farmer


----------



## durbans (Sep 16, 2009)

@ Shep1979 - Lucky git, I was hoping at least one of us had managed to make a living out of it!

@ TEENY - good point, shame the days of only needing one person in the household working have gone...or do you live on your own? 

@ waynegarland - That must make invert keeping quite difficult! Do you have somebody nice enough to take care of all your animals when you're away? I get worried about my animals when going on holiday for a week, even when I've got somebody else feeding them! I've got a plan for an internet webcam for my next holiday though :no1:

@ rox - I would love that job, I worked driving a grain cart for a harvest season once and even though the work was always hard I found it very rewarding. :2thumb:


----------



## voyagerxp (Aug 7, 2009)

I'm not in work due to heart disease but i'm qualified in computer installation and hardware maintenance. Hope to get back into work in the future.


----------



## MMWC (May 14, 2010)

I am a High Voltage Electrician.........


----------



## durbans (Sep 16, 2009)

Intriguing, tell me more....


----------



## shep1979 (Feb 24, 2008)

kevhutch said:


> Got to be one of the best jobs in the world if you can make a living at it
> 
> Cheers Kev


its been hard work for the past 3 years but its worth it, long hours big expenses and some time shit hits the fan its not good lol 



Ninjaaa23 said:


> what izards you breed
> 
> 
> me im a student


we have 65+ leos and some cresties and beardies, in the process of building ond opening a shop so its been a hard few months


----------



## ducks (Mar 28, 2010)

I teach maths.
And I silversmith. But not both at once...


----------



## durbans (Sep 16, 2009)

ducks said:


> I teach maths.
> And I silversmith. But not both at once...


Whyever not?! :Na_Na_Na_Na:
You ever made a spider out of silver? :whistling2:


----------



## ducks (Mar 28, 2010)

A propane torch would be one way of getting their attention!


----------



## lucozade3000 (Aug 16, 2008)

I work for the National Car Parks, NCP.
Please dont hate me.
And i should be a fully qualified Driving Instructor by the end of the year.
Man, this course is harder than bringing your dead parrot back to the pet store.
I take prayers and cash.

-J


----------



## lucozade3000 (Aug 16, 2008)

ducks said:


> I teach maths.
> And I silversmith. But not both at once...


Prove it. 2+4=?

-J


----------



## Nicola McKay (Dec 28, 2009)

durbans;6337948
@ waynegarland - That must make invert keeping quite difficult! Do you have somebody nice enough to take care of all your animals when you're away? I get worried about my animals when going on holiday for a week said:


> I'm Wayne's fiancee and all the animals belong to both of us. When he's away offshore I look after everything and even when he's at home I like to look after all the inverts. :2thumb:


----------



## _TiMiSdRuNk_ (Aug 27, 2008)

I work in a microbiology lab, but i'm looking at quitting


----------



## minijesus (Mar 22, 2010)

*hey dude*

do u work in garage lol iv no idear
i work in a hospital
:bash:


----------



## mcluskyisms (Jan 24, 2010)

I'm a qualified mechanic, engineer and I also do a bit of bodywork & spray painting too, mainly on trucks, landrovers & tanks etc as I was working for the MoD although I was made redundant about a month ago due to the Government axing loads of Civil Service workers to claw back the money they lost due to the recession, so lately Ive been doing a bit of fork truck driving and I think its :censor: :censor:!!!

<Rant Over>

:whistling2:


----------



## durbans (Sep 16, 2009)

Sounds cool Tim, but an interesting job can be easily ruined by crap management/working practices :devil: Career change or crap place to work? (if you don't mind my asking)

One prayer for the Lucozade man! :notworthy: 

And Nicola & Wayne, sounds like a perfect situation, wish my g/f was into inverts......


----------



## minijesus (Mar 22, 2010)

hey dude
i work in a hospital lol :bash:

most of mu work mates think its weird that i keep reptiles and inverts lol and i dont care what they think


----------



## durbans (Sep 16, 2009)

Yeah I know how you feel on that one, saying that though I think my work mates are wierd for only living for Friday & Saturday nights when they can get so drunk they can't find their front door. Each to their own though!


----------



## iiisecondcreep (Oct 29, 2007)

I'm a mature student studying Quantity Surveying, and I work part time as a trainee QS during term and full time over summer (starting monday, meh).


----------



## scorpion-boy (Dec 14, 2009)

minijesus said:


> hey dude
> i work in a hospital lol :bash:
> 
> most of mu work mates think its weird that i keep reptiles and inverts lol and i dont care what they think


 i always think dog and cat owners are weird - at least my scorpions dont go doing their business up and down the street or all over their lawn they dont bark at all hours of the night or mark their teritory up the garden gate making it stink of urine for the next month lol


----------



## Stelios (Aug 28, 2009)

I am a stay at home dad, but I do the odd job here and there to make ends meet.
At the moment I am doing my cousins garden, new fences, turf etc, works for me as I can take my son with me after nursery.:no1:
Am only getting £100 for the whole job but I don't mind as he isn't well off.


----------



## Lucky Eddie (Oct 7, 2009)

I'm a packaging designer. Dead handy for sending spids in the post!

Saturdays I work in a pet shop. Dead handy for the 20% discount.

Evenings I maintain and set up marine tanks.


----------



## durbans (Sep 16, 2009)

scorpion-boy said:


> i always think dog and cat owners are weird - at least my scorpions dont go doing their business up and down the street or all over their lawn they dont bark at all hours of the night or mark their teritory up the garden gate making it stink of urine for the next month lol


I've always thought the same thing......not a big fan of dogs as pets tbh, and they are more dangerous than a T imo....

So many people taking different paths, fascinating stuff!


----------



## therepoman (Feb 18, 2010)

Im a computer specialist, bicycle repairs,mechanic and on mental health benefits.


----------



## TEENY (Jan 4, 2008)

durbans said:


> @ TEENY - good point, shame the days of only needing one person in the household working have gone...or do you live on your own?


No i live here with my husband teenage son 3 year old and mini zoo lol


----------



## My plague (Aug 15, 2009)

Scav off mum


----------



## Burmtastic (Mar 25, 2010)

*Job*

I'm a coach driver :2thumb:

Just aint done much this year :bash:


----------



## SkinheadOi85 (Sep 28, 2008)

Im a community project worker for adult services!


----------



## Stelios (Aug 28, 2009)

I am a stay at home dad, but I do the odd job here and there to make ends meet.
At the moment I am doing my cousins garden, new fences, turf etc, works for me as I can take my son with me after nursery.:no1:
Am only getting £100 for the whole job but I don't mind as he isn't well off.


----------



## Peacemaker1987 (May 21, 2009)

I have just finished uni doing an animal behaviour course in Chester last year and got a job as a chef...you can see the link. I leaving the job in August and moving back home to my parents in September down in Sunny berkshire however and volunteering at a hawk conservancy.
I also do work on my youtube channel about tarantulas (shameless plug i know! lol) www.youtube.com/beginnersguides87


----------



## Burmtastic (Mar 25, 2010)

*he he*



MMWC said:


> I am a High Voltage Electrician.........



Shocking 

:lol2: :lol2: :lol2: :lol2: :lol2:


----------



## JUJU (Aug 16, 2007)

I work for the Steel company Corus, quite grateful I'm still employed really. I work in sales.


----------



## My plague (Aug 15, 2009)

Peacemaker1987 said:


> I have just finished uni doing an animal behaviour course in Chester last year and got a job as a chef...you can see the link. I leaving the job in August and moving back home to my parents in September down in Sunny berkshire however and volunteering at a hawk conservancy.
> I also do work on my youtube channel about tarantulas (shameless plug i know! lol) www.youtube.com/beginnersguides87


It was you! I saw you at the bts. I was behind you in the que and your south park thingy tone kept going off :lol2:


----------



## durbans (Sep 16, 2009)

This is awesome thanks for the many responses! :2thumb:



therepoman said:


> Im a computer specialist, bicycle repairs,mechanic and on mental health benefits


That's a good set of skills you got there. What's your specialism with computers? I'd love to learn mechanics, but I think I'd find it difficult.



SkinheadOi85 said:


> Im a community project worker for adult services!


Tell us more about these 'adult services'.......I never really imagined the phrases 'community' and 'adult services' being hand in hand!! 

@Peacemaker - Subscribed! You're right, that was a shameless plug though!

@Angelcakes - You just had to didn't you :lol2:

@JUJU - You've done well to stay at Corus, god knows how many people they have made redundant recently. You're definately braver than me, I used to work for a engineering firm called Scott Wilson (they do a lot of business with Corus) and I saw 3 offices close around me (I was the travelling IT guy) and all the others downsized, I ended up terrified it was me next so I started looking for another job and got lucky...on my last day there my boss called me to say goodbye and told me that the IT dept. was being halved!!

Thanks again people, you've helped me get through a day of paperwork! I'll be on Call of Duty on Xbox now for the evening so feel free to add me if you play, my gamertag is durbans

:2thumb::2thumb:


----------



## Tompon (Mar 30, 2010)

i set up the kit for a lot of the raves in birmingham aswell as the boring business confrences and starting tomorrow ill be setting up outdoor stages with roofs


----------



## Diabolic Al (Mar 12, 2010)

i work in admin and fraud at a major bank, I take the sheds of my tarantulas into work and make the girls cry. :devil:


----------



## Scaredy cat (Jan 16, 2010)

i work in office in the day and as door supervisor at weekends in a night club


----------



## spider_mad (Mar 8, 2007)

Just graduated from university.

No permanent job at the moment so working with my partners dad with his gas and heating engineer business so at the moment i'm a pipe fitter lol.

Looking to go freelance with own business in architectural visualisation but as residential and housing is really slow and not much going last couple of years thinking going more the industrial route for a while.

Think managed to keep that short and sweet.


----------



## ducks (Mar 28, 2010)

Diabolic Al said:


> i work in admin and fraud at a major bank


I've often felt my bank was ripping me off, but I didn't expect you to be so open about it!


----------



## blades (Feb 11, 2008)

i work in the maintenance department at a low secure hospital for learning disability patients


----------



## thething84 (Apr 26, 2010)

engineer working for a local aerospace company manufacturing parts for aircraft and other things!!!


----------



## Higgt4 (Apr 25, 2009)

I dig holes in the road and (mostly) fill them back in again :lol2:


----------



## spidersteve (Jan 25, 2010)

I work nightshift as a fork lift truck driver in a recycling yard, great job and I get to see most of my spiders now.


----------



## Baldpoodle (Apr 18, 2007)




----------



## Lucky Eddie (Oct 7, 2009)

Baldpoodle said:


> image


Altough I design boxes, i've never fancied fudge packing myself.


----------



## gothling (Feb 17, 2010)

waynegarland said:


> I work offshore. Mostly North Sea but overseas once in a blue moon. I spend around 20 days a month away from home.


sept when you get stuck out there like the otherday.



i was a tattoo artist for 5 years, doing a season at a hotel this summer then going to uni again in september to do wildlife education & media, aparently has everything from scientific journalism and photography to teaching at zoos etc also a 'part time' (40 hours a week for 5 weeks a year for 2 years) course called zoological expeditions, teaches things from funding and planning to motor repair and first aid. should be fun.


----------



## Riko639 (May 2, 2010)

Still in school :blush:


----------



## Peacemaker1987 (May 21, 2009)

My plague said:


> It was you! I saw you at the bts. I was behind you in the que and your south park thingy tone kept going off :lol2:



Randy Marsh - "THEY TOOK MA JOOOBBBB"

lol, should've said hi...infact i think i made a comment to your mother when inside saying about it being too hot or something...


----------



## mcluskyisms (Jan 24, 2010)

thething84 said:


> engineer working for a local aerospace company manufacturing parts for aircraft and other things!!!


d.s.g????


----------



## rox (Dec 21, 2008)

durbans said:


> @ Shep1979 - Lucky git, I was hoping at least one of us had managed to make a living out of it!
> 
> 
> @ rox - I would love that job, I worked driving a grain cart for a harvest season once and even though the work was always hard I found it very rewarding. :2thumb:


Yeah it is very rewarding, i work in an inner city farm teaching kids animal husbandry, i used to work in a 54 arce site and i really miss it that was the real farming, all manual no fancy machinary apart from a tractor and electrical shearers. Im just starting of for home for my own meat purposes too


----------



## rox (Dec 21, 2008)

SkinheadOi85 said:


> Im a community project worker for adult services!


Youth offenders? I did that for a while


----------



## rox (Dec 21, 2008)

gothling said:


> sept when you get stuck out there like the otherday.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## selina20 (May 28, 2008)

Im a student at Portsmouth uni studying geology. Currently taking a year out 2 look after baby.


----------



## Jenstarsg (Dec 27, 2009)

I work in a pet store, and love it, I talked them into getting their first T's :2thumb: But the pay isn't good, so I have a second job as a chef.


----------



## _TiMiSdRuNk_ (Aug 27, 2008)

I'm a giggalo


----------



## Richard77 (Feb 19, 2009)

I'm a graphic designer, designing film posters and book covers.
But in my spare time i design acrylic spider tanks and spend too much time daydreaming when i should be doing stuff!


----------



## Charles_Tuna (Sep 15, 2008)

I work in IT, Technical Consultant for an IBM Business Partner 

Get all my T's delivered to work ... suprisingly no one opens my post )


----------



## pirez (May 3, 2009)

I'm a student chef!


----------



## kevhutch (Feb 18, 2010)

_TiMiSdRuNk_ said:


> I'm a giggalo


Thats funny:2thumb:


----------



## spicewwfc (Aug 26, 2009)

I'm a Dog Groomer, the pay aint great, but I have a laugh.
Iv had many different jobs in the past, and this is by far the best.


----------



## Danhalen (Jun 6, 2008)

I'm self employed with entrepreneurial aspirations - currently contracted by a local publishing company to act as publishing manager. I'm also a qualified computer programmer and I have a number of projects in development.


----------



## durbans (Sep 16, 2009)

I'm a little teapot short and stout.....:whistling2:

Hey spicewwfc, noticed you have a Blue Fang, just got a sling at BTS and have read scary things about them not being very hardy at all. How do you keep your Blue Fang and what are they like to keep?


----------



## spicewwfc (Aug 26, 2009)

durbans said:


> I'm a little teapot short and stout.....:whistling2:
> 
> Hey spicewwfc, noticed you have a Blue Fang, just got a sling at BTS and have read scary things about them not being very hardy at all. How do you keep your Blue Fang and what are they like to keep?


Not very hardy??? I got mine as a grown on sling so I don't know what the tiny ones are like, but mine is as tough as old boots. I went on holiday a few months ago for 2 weeks, my mate wouldn't spray the blue fang because she scares the :censor: out of him, when I got back the sub was bone dry, and the water bowl was empty. I wasn't very happy, but she was her normal evil self.
They like High temps and humidity but I would say they are a lot more tolerant than most avic's.
They are deep burrowers, and build amazing tunnels, and mine is out on display a lot more than my lividum.

How big is your sling?


----------



## Spikebrit (Oct 23, 2006)

I finished my Masters in health psychology in August and now work as a psychological research associate at a university part time, as due to the clement i can't seem to get a full time post as a psychologist. At the weekends to make up the money i work as a bar manager.


jay


----------



## Corsetts (Dec 8, 2008)

I'm a director of an analytical laboratory.

Exciting huh? :lol2:


----------



## durbans (Sep 16, 2009)

Corsetts said:


> I'm a director of an analytical laboratory.
> 
> Exciting huh? :lol2:


 What exactly does that mean? It could be super-exciting for all we know!!!



Spikebrit said:
 

> I finished my Masters in health psychology in August and now work as a psychological research associate at a university part time, as due to the clement i can't seem to get a full time post as a psychologist. At the weekends to make up the money i work as a bar manager.
> jay


Psychology, always something I've been keen on. I love the type of Psychology Derren Brown does, I guess it's a mix of Psych and Sociology though, minority influence and all that jazz :2thumb:



spicewwfc said:


> Not very hardy??? I got mine as a grown on sling so I don't know what the tiny ones are like, but mine is as tough as old boots. I went on holiday a few months ago for 2 weeks, my mate wouldn't spray the blue fang because she scares the :censor: out of him, when I got back the sub was bone dry, and the water bowl was empty. I wasn't very happy, but she was her normal evil self.
> They like High temps and humidity but I would say they are a lot more tolerant than most avic's.
> They are deep burrowers, and build amazing tunnels, and mine is out on display a lot more than my lividum.
> 
> How big is your sling?


This is definately good news! My sling is probably 2cm legspan, seems very active and already got a beautiful green bum :2thumb: There's not an awful lot of information available about them that I can find (did find some very interesting stuff about them using leaf litter to line their burrow which I plan on doing when it's a juvi), but a few people had mentioned that they are not very tolerant to changes in heat/humidity, but nice to hear 1st hand that this is not always the case! :2thumb: Thanks


----------



## Corsetts (Dec 8, 2008)

durbans said:


> What exactly does that mean? It could be super-exciting for all we know!!!


Sadly not 

Lots of stress, lots of headaches and I don't sleep very well at night.
I do get paid well, but money isn't everything.


----------



## durbans (Sep 16, 2009)

Yeah, you gotta find the balance between a high standard of living and your own sanity.....a difficult thing to do I must say!


----------



## shelby (Oct 11, 2005)

i'm a chef so my livefood get free salad lol


----------



## durbans (Sep 16, 2009)

At least you can use your job to your pet's advantage.....I'm still trying to work out how IT can make my pets life better lol


----------

